# Left side pain after eating



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

For the past few days, I have had a sharp stabbing pain in my left side after I eat. It's located in the area that your hand covers when you stand with your hands on your sides, elbows out - right there at the side of my waist. The pain will last for anywhere between a half hour and a couple hours then go completely away until I eat again. I've heard that left side pain is part of IBS, is this where IBS side pain is located? Thanks!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, While pain can occur anywhere along the colon, many people do have left-sided pain where you've described (that's where the colon bents down). The colon is most active in the morning and after each meal and those are the times where many people feel painful. You could ask your dr about an antispasmodic -- taking a pill before eating can help.Cherrie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Lauralee That is pretty common for IBS, but if this is a new symptom and persists then you might want to have it checked out. Left sided pain in IBS is common though and even the act of eating can set things in motion.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi eric







- I thought I'd read somewhere that it was common, but I wanted to be sure.







I figure I'll give it a few more days and see what it does and if it's not better by next week, I'll go have it looked at. Cherrie - I have some Bentyl that I take when the pain gets real bad, only about once a year or less now that I have things under control. It's really a lifesaver at those times!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep that is a common trouble spot, and a common timing for IBS.The colon bends there (splenic flexure) and the colon is more active after meals in everyone which can set things off.So it sounds like it could be IBS.If it is new, or more intense than usual it is a good idea to run it and any other symptoms going on right now past the doctor to see what they think.Eating smaller, lower fat meals can sometimes reduce the post eating activity level. Some people find the antispasmodics (either something like Bentyl or something like peppermint tea) 20 minutes or so before a meal can help stop that post eating pain before it gets started. Some people get better control that way.K.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

So far I've managed to avoid that pain today. I think if it comes back, I will try having some peppermint tea before I eat to see if I can break the cycle and keep it from lasting several days like it did this time. I was thinking back and I am almost positive I have had this pain before except then it just happened after only one meal instead of after every meal for several days. Since it only happened once, I really didn't think anything of it. In any case, I'll definately go in to see my doc if it continues.Thanks!


----------

